# Merckx MX Leader 25 Anniv Motorola 57cm



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

I have a 57 MX-L for sale over on the Serotta board. Let me know if you're interested.

Thanks!

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47423


----------

